# Any idea on price or value? Evans/Colson Commander



## RustyFox (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone know a value or what a good selling price is on this one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 12, 2017)

Actually the big question is, what is the seller asking for it. I personally wouldn't pay more than $300. It might actually be worth more to someone else.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 12, 2017)

$175. there are some that will say "more" That might be on ebay.  At a swap $175.00


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 12, 2017)

Neat!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Actually the big question is, what is the seller asking for it. I personally wouldn't pay more than $300. It might actually be worth more to someone else.



He _is _the seller.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fresh-barn-finds-today-in-west-virginia.108589/#post-713890


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Is this a 26" bike? With missing guard it may be a tough sell but I'm with the Tinker on this one and that's max price in my book if it is a 26" bike. If this is a 24" then it may be tough to get a hundy out of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 12, 2017)

the tinker said:


> $175. there are some that will say "more" That might be on ebay.  At a swap $175.00






Freqman1 said:


> Is this a 26" bike? With missing guard it may be a tough sell but I'm with the Tinker on this one and that's max price in my book if it is a 26" bike. If this is a 24" then it may be tough to get a hundy out of it. V/r Shawn




+1


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2017)

+ 2


----------



## Snakevine (Mar 28, 2021)

First time on board.    Would like to restore this bike this summer.    First question is where to get the paint colors to match.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 28, 2021)

Snakevine said:


> First time on board.    Would like to restore this bike this summer.    First question is where to get the paint colors to match.
> 
> View attachment 1381554
> 
> ...



Nothing needs resto there. Good cleaning and waxing. Doing any sort of painting will kill that bike. And if it's a professional 2k dollar repaint, you'll still have a 300 dollar bike in the end.


----------



## Snakevine (Mar 28, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Nothing needs resto there. Good cleaning and waxing. Doing any sort of painting will kill that bike. And if it's a professional 2k dollar repaint, you'll still have a 300 dollar bike in the end.



Thanks for that good advice.   Appreciate it!         On a separate note,  pushing back on the pedal does not slow the bike down anymore so I suspect the rear hub is defective or needs to be rebuilt, or replaced if such a part is even available.
I may just take it apart and inspect and go from there.
Thanks again.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 28, 2021)

Snakevine said:


> Thanks for that good advice.   Appreciate it!         On a separate note,  pushing back on the pedal does not slow the bike down anymore so I suspect the rear hub is defective or needs to be rebuilt, or replaced if such a part is even available.
> I may just take it apart and inspect and go from there.
> Thanks again.



Likely needs a clean & a good lube.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 28, 2021)

Snakevine said:


> First time on board.    Would like to restore this bike this summer.    First question is where to get the paint colors to match.
> 
> View attachment 1381554
> 
> ...



You want to sell it?


----------



## Snakevine (Mar 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You want to sell it?



Plan to keep it for many years.     Family heirloom kind of thing.    Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2021)

Snakevine said:


> First time on board.    Would like to restore this bike this summer.    First question is where to get the paint colors to match.
> 
> View attachment 1381554
> 
> ...



Pics aren’t loading for me but if this is a different bike than what was originally posted in this thread you should start your own thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Pics aren’t loading for me but if this is a different bike than what was originally posted in this thread you should start your own thread. V/r Shawn



It is but the thread was from 2017 & the user is Suspended. Snakevine's bike


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2021)

As said, clean, lube & ride don't destroy the look & value by restoring it!


----------



## Oilit (Mar 29, 2021)

Snakevine said:


> Plan to keep it for many years.     Family heirloom kind of thing.    Thanks



Nice heirloom! Somebody took good care of that bike, and it's one you don't see every day.


----------



## Snakevine (Oct 30, 2021)

The rear hub on this bike is not engaging... and only occasionally will it  connect.... so is it something that can be disassembled and fixed?


----------



## ian (Oct 30, 2021)

Snakevine said:


> The rear hub on this bike is not engaging... and only occasionally will it  connect.... so is it something that can be disassembled and fixed?



Yes. Lotsa help available here. Just need to know what rear hub you have.
Maybe a bad transfer spring?


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 15, 2022)

I am interest to purchase an Evans bike. The early the better for a motor I have. 
  Any help, my phone Willy 7879388904


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 15, 2022)

Wilfredo said:


> I am interest to purchase an Evans bike. The early the better for a motor I have.
> Any help, my phone Willy 7879388904



please post it in the wanted section, this is a dead thread from 5 years ago, by a suspended member.


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 15, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> please post it in the wanted section, this is a dead thread from 5 years ago, by a suspended member.



Yes. I have forgot my password and finally have it. But forgot to post to the correct place.


----------

